# How do I become popular on PerC?



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

This has been eating away at me for a while now.

A very diligent PerCer I am, every day through heaven and hell I come round'. But my notifications are all so far and few between; day-to-day like upon the wishing well I await my spotlight. 

I beg thee, how do I become popular on PerC?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Either be an entertaining ass, or be actually really thoughtful.

Or be content with your obscurity, like me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Have a personality disorder.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

rejected said:


> This has been eating away at me for a while now.
> 
> A very diligent PerCer I am, every day through heaven and hell I come round'. But my notifications are all so far and few between; day-to-day like upon the wishing well I await my spotlight.
> 
> I beg thee, how do I become popular on PerC?


Act insane. Be a jerk. Be pseudointellectual.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

rejected said:


> This has been eating away at me for a while now.
> 
> A very diligent PerCer I am, every day through heaven and hell I come round'. But my notifications are all so far and few between; day-to-day like upon the wishing well I await my spotlight.
> 
> I beg thee, how do I become popular on PerC?


First you need to gather self esteem and security. Then love yourself. People who are confident don't need the spotlight and certainly don't care about popularity. I suggest getting away from PerC and any other site you need to ask this question, low self esteem and being insecure is not something you can cure over night. People who love themselves don't think they way you do, so maybe you can start by asking yourself why so much core hate that you feel the need to be popular. Good luck, seek therapy ( NFPs are great therapist if that helps any ).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Exactly, it's because you have mental problems that need therapy.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Just say what everyone like to hear and you'll be popular anywhere. Naturally you'll be totally clueless and stupid, but everyone is gonna like you. 

For instance head into the NT forums and say that women make great scientists, it may even get you laid.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Post funnier memes.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> First you need to gather self esteem and security. Then love yourself. People who are confident don't need the spotlight and certainly don't care about popularity. I suggest getting away from PerC and any other site you need to ask this question, low self esteem and being insecure is not something you can cure over night. People who love themselves don't think they way you do, so maybe you can start by asking yourself why so much core hate that you feel the need to be popular. Good luck, seek therapy ( NFPs are great therapist if that helps any ).


Okay, but there are two contradicting opinions:


L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Act insane. Be a jerk. Be pseudointellectual.





Occams Chainsaw said:


> Have a personality disorder.


So I guess it would be easier and less time consuming to let my "self esteem" go completely south and have my confidence be based on the amount of attention I get?

I'm torn! :crying: Whatever should I do?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

rejected said:


> Okay, but there are two contradicting opinions:


No there aren't. I and @L'Enfant Terrible answered the question. @MuChApArAdOx tells you the question is misguided. 


Unrelated, I wonder if this is a Te-Fi/Fe-Ti axis thing, or even T>F/F>T.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

@Occams Chainsaw As an INTP I can see that now. But I am neither in need of therapy nor am I fake. 

I just want to be popular. 

Do you know of any tips other than better me-me's (thanks alot @Matvey ) for effective PerC profile popularity growth?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Tucken said:


> Just say what everyone like to hear and you'll be popular anywhere. Naturally you'll be totally clueless and stupid, but everyone is gonna like you.
> 
> For instance head into the NT forums and say that women make great scientists, it may even get you laid.


Women do make great scientists. And men make great cooks.

In order to be popular you have to lure people in with lies, not the actual truth. Remember that.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

rejected said:


> @Occams Chainsaw As an INTP I can see that now. But I am neither in need of therapy nor am I fake.
> 
> I just want to be popular.
> 
> Do you know of any tips other than better me-me's (thanks alot @Matvey ) for effective PerC profile popularity growth?


So you're actually serious about wanting to be popular on perc? 

Lol. That is hilarious. Why would anyone want to put in time and effort for a purpose that futile.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Find the toughest bully and fuck em up, get mad rep then.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Women do make great scientists. And men make great cooks.
> 
> In order to be popular you have to lure people in with lies, not the actual truth. Remember that.


At least its safe to say that being popular, by the looks of it, isn't something to go for. In order to become popular first you have to become a liar saying what everyone would like to hear repeating all the boring tropes


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I suspect it's the pursuit of popularity which is fraught with a poor values, not popularity itself.
Who do you know that is desirable to be around, listen to, or reference in a positive way to you? Why do you think that?


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

catfish
or post ur selfie if ur hot


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Thomas60 said:


> I suspect it's the pursuit of popularity which is fraught with a poor values, not popularity itself.
> Who do you know that is desirable to be around, listen to, or reference in a positive way to you? Why do you think that?


I wonder why wanting to be pleasant and derisible to be around is of poor value substance.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I wonder why wanting to be pleasant and derisible to be around is of poor value substance.


I meant this -> "_Who do you know that is desirable to be around, listen to, or reference in a positive way to you? Why do you think that?" _in a constructive way for the OP to find traits worth imitating.
So I agree behaving pleasant and desirable are not poor values.

However, the pursuit of popularity, I believe also entails deceiving people who... if they knew you hold views or behaviors that oppose them, would not add to your popularity.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Say random things that don't make sense and then proceed to explain the rationality of them through story-telling. People love stories.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Wytch said:


> I really don't think that's true but I could possibly see your side of this if I stay open-minded.
> I, I just really cannot disagree with you here because you seem like such a solid citizen
> I am not as confident as you are in your views.
> 
> ...


Boom.


You got it.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Demosthenes III said:


> Boom.
> 
> 
> You got it.


Thanks :tongue::tongue: if I cared at all about PerC popularity, I would totally do that.

Although I do love gifs :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh: I am the gif Queen.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, this got complex, but it feels pretty legit at the same time. 

So, I will use my favorite meme that has been over-used, but I still love it....


----------



## Avalah (May 9, 2016)

Why do you need to be popular at all?Some form of narcissism?Well from scientific point of view you can lie to everyone about how awesome and great you are.Also you can grow a beautiful tail like peacocks...


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

You must sell your soul to Hydra.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Avalah said:


> Why do you need to be popular at all?Some form of narcissism?Well from scientific point of view you can lie to everyone about how awesome and great you are.Also you can grow a beautiful tail like peacocks...


All you got to do is walk around like you own the place. *struts*


----------



## Avalah (May 9, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> All you got to do is walk around like you own the place. *struts*


Yeah right)) I dislike narsisizm)) It's an evil tendency so in the end you can end up being some sort of maniac who takes human skin and wants to become transgender)) So the best answer in my opinion is to be yourself) And if you won't become popular well so what?) Do you really need all this noise?


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Avalah said:


> Why do you need to be popular at all?Some form of narcissism?


I did not ask for armchair-diagnosis in any of my posts. Please refrain from any attempt to diagnose me with any mental illness. 

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Wytch said:


> Thanks :tongue::tongue: if I cared at all about PerC popularity, I would totally do that.
> 
> Although I do love gifs :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh: I am the gif Queen.


You're on.










*Doge Intensifies*


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

How measure popularity!? We must take poll! ^_^

You! YES! YOU! Must make big success spam interactive thread to be popular! No only way to do so, but big help.


----------



## LonelySoul (Apr 18, 2014)

You may be somebody's popular and never know it. You - _you, reader_ - may be frequently checked for recent posts. Followed, stalked, enjoyed. Loved. Your IP address may be on a sticky note attached to my monitor. You may have earned a special place in my fantasy universe. You might hold me in your arms every night and never know it, pillowfriend. Blanketperson. Don't let go. Don't _care_. I love you for who you are.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

snapchip shatter said:


> You may be somebody's popular and never know it. You - _you, reader_ - may be frequently checked for recent posts. Followed, stalked, enjoyed. Loved. Your IP address may be on a sticky note attached to my monitor. You may have earned a special place in my fantasy universe. You might hold me in your arms every night and never know it, pillowfriend. Blanketperson. Don't let go. Don't _care_. I love you for who you are.


That's really sweet, thanks for sharing that insight!

at least I think it's that...


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I know about 'popular':


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

1. Shitpost on the Philosophy/Current Events/Debate forums with the most controversial, disgusting, pointless, ridiculous ''opinions'' you can, remember, if you don't throw up in your mouth a bit while you're writing it, it's probably not good enough.

2. Make a thread comparing MBTI types and intelligence. We just love that here. Tip: Remember to mention that your IQ score is 165 or above, to remind people you are always right.

3. Reply to all of your mentions and and post quotes and make them as long as possible. Remember to again include content which is both pointless and controversial, but never actually answer any questions you receive from other users, just work around them. 

4. Bring back old thread from the grave! I recommend choosing ones where a shitstorm has already taken place, your reply doesn't need to be long, unlike your post quote and mention replies, but always make sure the post is as absurd as it can be.

5. Enjoy all the new found attention you will receive!


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghostsoul said:


> 1. Shitpost on the Philosophy/Current Events/Debate forums with the most controversial, disgusting, pointless, ridiculous ''opinions'' you can, remember, if you don't throw up in your mouth a bit while you're writing it, it's probably not good enough.
> 
> 2. Make a thread comparing MBTI types and intelligence. We just love that here. Tip: Remember to mention that your IQ score is 165 or above, to remind people you are always right.
> 
> ...


Ahaha this cracked me up. What do you suggest regarding creating thread?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghostsoul said:


> 4. Bring back old thread from the grave! I recommend choosing ones where a shitstorm has already taken place, your reply doesn't need to be long, unlike your post quote and mention replies, but always make sure the post is as absurd as it can be.


Necro-posting. Checked.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

camous said:


> Ahaha this cracked me up. What do you suggest regarding creating thread?


Make sure you give it a kind of title that could be described as 'clickbait'. Nonsensical titles are also appreciated. Another word of advice would be to make sure the title criticizes, no, attacks a commonly found school of thought; also make sure to treat it like some kind of disease that has 'poisoned' this good world and the only way to fix it, is by listening to your horrendous advice given on your first post.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I love how this thread has ten pages for some reason. 

Don't be a dick, don't be judgmental, you'll do fine.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't be me... Reserved.


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

INTP becoming popular. Jumbo shrimp.


----------

